# Blood not clotting...



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

I had a TT in April and have been trying to feel normal ever since. TSH up and down but now at optimal range. Unfortunately I feel no different now, still have a total brain fog and currently looking onto having T3 added into my T4 medication. 
Aside from that I recently found out I had a Vit D deficiency and also low ferritin. Was treated for both.
I went to my GP over Christmas with suspected Flu. Had Flu confirmed but GP wanted to take some blood tests as was concerned about my nose slightly bleeding (I explained it was due to my Flu...). I'm now recovered fully from Flu but had a call from GP saying that the coagulation tests they did came back abnormal and my blood is not clotting properly and also I am anaemic.

What could cause this?


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I am so sorry that is very frustrating and scary. You will be ok once you get iron shots,eat lots of spinach and liver. I know...yuk but spinach isn't that bad. my thoughts are with you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Did the GP run liver function tests (LFT)? An improperly functioning liver can contribute to clotting issues, I believe.

Vitamin K can help with clotting, but inquire abt LFTs...and of course let us know the outcome!


----------

